# black spots around nipple



## Ben's mom (Dec 26, 2001)

weird question....I have black raised spots around my nipples....3 or 4 at a time. Does anyone know what these might be? they sort of look like blackheads.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Do you mean it's affecting the montgomery glands on your areola?

The raised bumps on the areola secrete emmolients to keep the area soft and clean. Your breasts' working parts are modified sweat glands.

Is it possible it is actually blackheads b/c of oil backing up?


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

dp


----------

